# Netzwerk Win XP und Win98 Internetverbindung



## ice2506 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi zusammen

habe ein kleines Problem
habe einen Win XP PC und Win 98 miteinander via 
Netzwerkkarten und Crossoverkabel verbunden ich kann 
auch auf die einzelnen Pc´s zugreifen.

ich habe auf dem Server (Windows XP PC s.o.) schon 
seit längerem DSL installiert und funktioniert auch habe auch die
Benutzer schon freigegeben was nicht klappt ist es das sich der Windows 98 Pc über den XP PC auch über das DSL einwählt und somit 2 PC´s gleichzeitig DSL serfen können.
Ich komm einfach nicht drauf was ich da an dem 98er PC einstellen muss.
Brauch ich da eine DFÜ Verbindung ? Wenn ja bitte eine ganz genaue Anleitung 

vielen Dank


----------



## Sinac (7. Dezember 2004)

Wilkommen im Forum!
Für deine Frage hättest du aber auch leicht die Suche bemühen können.
Du musst beim Win98 PC die IP Adresse des WinXP Rechners als
Standardgateway und als DNS-Server eingeben.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

